# Door Dash Incentives



## Octosaur (Apr 11, 2015)

Why are there no incentives in the SFV area? I used to get $6 per delivery, now I get $5. We had guarantees for like 2-3 weeks near the start of the year, but nothing since around mid February. Why? I typically only work Tarzana-Calabassas , but haven't really had enough of a reason to pull long shifts anymore because we get nothing extra out here for the work. If I want incentives I have to go over the hill, or to Hollywood/Downtown.
Bring something worth working for in the Valley.


----------

